# Ainge Talks Trades!!!



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

*"We have a lot of trade pieces and young talent. We're not far from making a bigger deal that could put us over the top. I'm not sure when it will happen, possibly before the trading deadline, possibly during the offseason."

"We are closer now to making that 1 deal to put us over the edge. Not sure if that comes before this trading deadline or during the offseason." -Danny Ainge today on WEEI...2/1/06*

He said he will not trade Pierce, but he was on the phone today talking with teams. 
He also kept suggest a major trade is possible...

Heres a thread on it...http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=470976&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 

I heard it but I forgot to tape it, it was an interesting interview. Sorry...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachoooooo




sorry...im allergic to bull****


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaachoooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just heard with my own ears...it was on WEEI...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Without trading Pierce, how are we going to get anything that could "put us over the top"? By over the top does he mean sneaking in the 8th seed? What?



> I just heard with my own ears...it was on WEEI...


What he means is just because Danny said it doesn't mean it will come to fruition.


----------



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> Without trading Pierce, how are we going to get anything that could "put us over the top"? By over the top does he mean sneaking in the 8th seed? What?


He kept talking about packaging are young guys to make a trade. And he said
he was on the phone today...but then he caught himself. Read that thread on 
realgm, everyone noticed that it seemed like he was working on somthing.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DOUBLE-M said:


> I just heard with my own ears...it was on WEEI...




o i believe u...i think HE is lying...we have nothing worth trading other than pierce so one way or another hes lying


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I have a friend who fixes the Celtics shot clocks at games ( :rofl and he gave me some inside scoops.

Well...this is it. It's the final puzzle to put us "over the top"


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I have a friend who fixes the Celtics shot clocks at games ( :rofl and he gave me some inside scoops.
> 
> Well...this is it. It's the final puzzle to put us "over the top"


Oh yeah? Well I have a friend whose ex-girlfriend dates the guy that performs the janitorial work for the public relations section of the Celtics season ticket office, and he gave me the real scoop, it's going to be a three way trade with two dynamic scorers coming here to Boston. :bsmile:


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Roffle. Jackson, Welsch, and Swift. How can we lose?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Bring Me SWIFT NOW!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Either the Bucks, the Cavs or the Sonics will need to give up a 1st rounder, otherwise we don't do negotiate with [strike]terrori[/strike] other teams.

Swift/Scalabrine (because he's multi talented)
LaFrentz/Scalabrine
Scalabrine/Scalabrine
Jackson/Welsch
Dickau/Welsch

Look at the efficiency.


Also, is it just me, or could Luke Jackson pass as Dan Dickau's younger (and taller) brother?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Watch it be Paul Pierce and gerald Green for Robert Swift and Luke Ridnour

C- Swift
PF- Veal
SF- Wally
SG- West (cuz he is white enough)
PG- Ridnour


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

How about:

Pierce
Kandi
2006 1st round pick

for

Tim Thomas
Ben Gordon
Kirk Hinrich


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

PatBateman said:


> How about:
> 
> Pierce
> Kandi
> ...



wouldnt work...theres only 1 white person coming to boston in this scenario...that violates the rules of the ABA (ainge basketball association) section 3.11


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Garnett.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Garnett.




is not walking through that door folks


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> wouldnt work...theres only 1 white person coming to boston in this scenario...that violates the rules of the ABA (ainge basketball association) section 3.11


That's 110% not funny and I actually like the trade, if we are giving up Pierce, that is not the worst offer I have seen out there...But the Bulls biting?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> That's 110% not funny and I actually like the trade, if we are giving up Pierce, that is not the worst offer I have seen out there...But the Bulls biting?



lighten up man seems like u got ur panties in a bunch


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> lighten up man seems like u got ur panties in a bunch


if u stop being such a damn baby people wouldnt have to respond this way wah wah wah


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> if u stop being such a damn baby people wouldnt have to respond this way wah wah wah



excuse me but whos the one being the baby???..."boooohoooo this is soo 110% not funny boohooooo"...that sure as hell wasnt me


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Garnett.


Annnnd we become the Minnesota Timberwolves, and the Wolves become the Celtics. I'm assuming Pierce would have to be included in any Kevin Garnett package.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> excuse me but whos the one being the baby???..."boooohoooo this is soo 110% not funny boohooooo"...that sure as hell wasnt me


Because its not funny, ure seying Ainge is racist, and uve been *****ING ever since the trade, move on son its over and done with


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Without trading Pierce, how are we going to get anything that could "put us over the top"? By over the top does he mean sneaking in the 8th seed? What?
> 
> 
> What he means is just because Danny said it doesn't mean it will come to fruition.


i forget where i saw it, but some columnist guy thinks the Szczerbiak deal clears some pieces to make a Pierce/Garnett trade over the summer. I doubt that will happen but you never know.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i forget where i saw it, but some columnist guy thinks the Szczerbiak deal clears some pieces to make a Pierce/Garnett trade over the summer. I doubt that will happen but you never know.


That was on si.com linked from a Detroit paper. I did not fully get it thought either.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> i forget where i saw it, but some columnist guy thinks the Szczerbiak deal clears some pieces to make a Pierce/Garnett trade over the summer. I doubt that will happen but you never know.




so basically we r trading the celtics for the twolves???...lol i dunno...i definitely wouldnt mind having KG in green tho :clap:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

well it probably wouldn't be Pierce/Garnett straight up. Jefferson would likely go to Minnesota, McCants comes here, and fillers on both sides.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

we might as well just trade teams. lol KG in the east would dominate.


----------



## jimmywolfrey (Jan 17, 2006)

Warriors are dangling Jason Richardson... hmmmmmmmmm and um Troy Murphy

Bulls are dangling Ben Gordon, Duhon, and Luol Deng hmmmmmmmm.. what about those three for Delonte west and Pierce? Celtics probably would have to take on another contract there

Hawks of course have AL Harrington and Josh Smith.

Wizards have Caron Butler

Pacers could still be in the mix somehow

Knicks have parts that need to get out of there.

Sonics have Rady and Ridnour ..what about Rady, Ridnour and Ray Allen for Delonte West, Pierce and Lafrentz .. flip murray is always available too


Vince Carter? Rashard Lewis? Jermaine O'Neal? who else is there that could be worth it to trade Pierce?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

jimmywolfrey said:


> Warriors are dangling Jason Richardson... hmmmmmmmmm and um Troy Murphy


Murphy is a BYC player until the summer. A third team would be needed.

Not going to happen. If the Celtics were to deal with the Warriors, I would like Pietrus and Biedrins.



> Bulls are dangling Ben Gordon, Duhon, and Luol Deng hmmmmmmmm.. what about those three for Delonte west and Pierce? Celtics probably would have to take on another contract there


Paxson would laugh at this deal.



> Hawks of course have AL Harrington and Josh Smith.


We don't need another player who will command atleast eight million dollars in Al's extension year (Josh Smith).



> Wizards have Caron Butler


Caron Butler is Paul Pierce with half the talent. Gilbert Arenas is enticing but the Wizards wouldn't do it.



> Pacers could still be in the mix somehow


The Pacers are officially looking at next season with Jermaine's injury. The trading partner would have to be in playoff contention, which Indiana won't be.



> Knicks have parts that need to get out of there.


Channing Frye compliments Jefferson very well. This is the most probable of the aforementioned teams. I wouldn't mind seeing a Frye, Ariza, Maurice Taylor (expiring, and Lee deal in the summer only if the Bulls decide to use the Knicks' '06 first and the Knicks include their '07 first after the draft.



> Sonics have Rady and Ridnour ..what about Rady, Ridnour and Ray Allen for Delonte West, Pierce and Lafrentz .. flip murray is always available too


It would only work if Boston took on Fortson's contract. The Sonics wouldn't do that deal though.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

T-Murph is a very good offensive player (he tore us apart earlier this year) and rebounder, very versatile on the offensive end, but he doesn't play much defense and we need help in that area. Plus he's making approx. 10mill a year?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry prem but josh smith is no where near "commanding" 8 mill a yr in any year soon....all highlight dunks aside dud is averaging 8.7 pph which is less that what he was averaging as a rookie...and 90% of his points r on dunks...the kid needs to step his game up quite a bit before hes gonna command 8 mil a yr


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You don't think he'll be by his contract season? Bobby Simmons got 45 million dollars for one good season. Josh Smith and many other players know when to step their game up.

Also, Murphy is BYC.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Josh Smith and many other players know when to step their game up.




yea in their contract year so they can be bums for the next 3-5 lololol


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

I think Ainge is looking to trade Pierce and acquire a shooting guard, and possibly other pieces. Why? If you look at the Minnesota trade, Ainge basically admits that the team didn't improve in terms of talent. It doesn't make sense to trade a 2 for a 3, if you already have an all star at the 3. Wally is here to fill the void that Pierce will leave once he is traded. Ainge also understands that Ricky was a talented player, and I don't think he would have shipped him out without someone in mind to replace him.

Assuming that we trade Pierce, the team is still pretty much set at the 3 (Wally), 4 (Al) and 5 (Perk). There's a hole at the 2, and while Delonte is a decent 1 we could do better. Golden State has been mentioned in trade rumors, and I can see us obtaining Richardson or Pietrus, someone at the 1 and possibly some help down low.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

One possible trade that "works" is:

Boston trades:
Pierce
Gerald Green
LaFrentz

Boston Recieves:
Baron Davis
Jason Richardson
Andris Biedrins


Boston gives up a top ten player in Pierce, but they get back a great back court and also some help down low. Boston would probably have to throw in some draft picks as well; maybe one or two 1st rounders. 

The up side for Golden State is that they would have a lineup of Fish (1), Pietrus (2), Pierce (3), Murphy (4) and Diogu (5). They aren't exactly going anywhere with their currently lineup, and with the picks and Green it helps them build for the future.

I'll admit that it's not perfect. Possibly we'll some variation of this scenario.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

2 days ago i may have said yea thats not a bad deal but last night while watching the warriors game they started talking about davis and how he was supposed to be the savior for golden state and how that trade for him was a steal...yet NO/OK is in the playoffs right now and the warriors arent....baron is very gifted but has a worse shot selection then...yes...antoine and even shoots a lower percentage....i dont think id want him on this team


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

bdavis is doing great... almost 10 assist per game...

i wish he can play along side with pierce tho... that woulda be sick


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

pokpok said:


> bdavis is doing great... almost 10 assist per game...
> 
> i wish he can play along side with pierce tho... that woulda be sick




with a fg% of 39...a 3pt% of 31 and a ft% of 67...i HARDLY call that great...maybe if he didnt shoot so much those percentages would be acceptable but they r just horrid..OR if his team was winning i wouldnt say much about it either...but neither r happening so they stiick out liek a sore thumb


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Mr. Simmons thinks Ainge is targeting Mike Bibby. :drool:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> Mr. Simmons thinks Ainge is targeting Mike Bibby. :drool:




for who???


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> for who???



quoted from mr. simmons: "My most probable scenario:

Denver would move Andre Miller to Sacramento, Bibby would come to Boston, and Boston would give 2-3 first round picks and possibly Gerald Green to Denver. " plus he goes on to explain that there would be other players involved, but this is the core of the deal he feels...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> quoted from mr. simmons: "My most probable scenario:
> 
> Denver would move Andre Miller to Sacramento, Bibby would come to Boston, and Boston would give 2-3 first round picks and possibly Gerald Green to Denver. " plus he goes on to explain that there would be other players involved, but this is the core of the deal he feels...




i wouldnt be against that although id rather not get rid of green but im all for unloading a bunch of 1st rounders for another player


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That trade wouldn't be that bad especially if he can get rid of all his '06 firsts.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Danny's full of ****.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tdk1984 said:


> Danny's full of ****.



hahahahahaha...i feel ur pain


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i wouldnt be against that although id rather not get rid of green but im all for unloading a bunch of 1st rounders for another player


I agree in regards to green, but getting Bibby would be well worth the risk, im sure we all can agree on that point...


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Bibby and Pierce?  

The Kings should trade Bibby, just completely start over. They're bad now and Bibby should get off the sinking ship.

I'm a little hesitant to trade Gerald Green, but hmmm.....I'll do it if it nets us Bibby. I'm tired of stockpiling 1st rounders. Let's actually use those to get us good players in return. We need veteran leadership and good stability at PG.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i dont understand y the kings would go out and get artest just to trade bibby shorty after...it doesnt make any sense


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It makes sense. If Artest shows that he can still play at his usual high level, the Kings can trade him at higher value. Remember, his contract is great for his production and if the Kings management can find a willing trade partner, they can get back great young talent (I'm thinking New York).

The Kings should rebuild.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Uhhh I hate Bibby. There is no way I would want to see GG leave in return for him. Yeah, I know we would be alot better of a team, but I'd rather take my chances with GG. The rest of the team isn't going to come along for a few more seasons, I'm in no hurry to be a good team...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Uhhh I hate Bibby.


Why? He doesn't help us defensively, but he's a definite improvement at the 1.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

agreed.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Why? He doesn't help us defensively, but he's a definite improvement at the 1.


Because he's a Celtic killer. I've never liked him. He's just one of those guys when we play I hate it whenever he does soemthing good...Yes I'm a hater....He is an improvement, but he would take time away from my boy DWest. I'd rather just let the youth movement play out and work with what we have. Maybe make one more move or two, but not for Bibby...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Because he's a Celtic killer. I've never liked him. He's just one of those guys when we play I hate it whenever he does soemthing good...Yes I'm a hater....He is an improvement, but he would take time away from my boy DWest. I'd rather just let the youth movement play out and work with what we have. Maybe make one more move or two, but not for Bibby...


i agree. i love Bibby but if he will take time away from Delonte. And let this youth movement play out.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He is an improvement, but he would take time away from my boy DWest.


So you value West's playing time over team success?

By the time our young guys are really hitting their strides, our two best players will be past their respective primes.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> So you value West's playing time over team success?


I value West getting all the time he can, to become the best player he can, and lead this youth movement, more than the teams success right now, because there is none.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's a shame that we're already more than 1/2 way through the season. If this trade were to go down, the Celtics would have a hard time even finishing with the eighth seed and a right to be destroyed by Detroit.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> It's a shame that we're already more than 1/2 way through the season. If this trade were to go down, the Celtics would have a hard time even finishing with the eighth seed and a right to be destroyed by Detroit.


Which is why we stick to the youth movement. This season is nothing but a buliding block. Ainge has already built enough, so let's see what gets made out of it...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

With the Wally trade, I think it's safe to say that Ainge is straying away from his youth movement particularly because of Boston fans being restless with Ainge's first rebuilding project (failed). His next trade may confirm my thoughts.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> With the Wally trade, I think it's safe to say that Ainge is straying away from his youth movement particularly because of Boston fans being restless with Ainge's first rebuilding project (failed). His next trade may confirm my thoughts.


like trading for Garnett?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No.

The Celtics aren't trading for Garnett.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> No.
> 
> The Celtics aren't trading for Garnett.


i saw something on detnews.com about the Szczerby deal clearing way for a possible Pierce for Garnett trade. It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> No.
> 
> The Celtics aren't trading for Garnett.


During the Wolves/Blazers game last night, the ESPN annoucer said the C's were trying to cut a Deal to bring KG to Boston. While highly doubtfull, there is speculation, so it can't just be dismissed.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> During the Wolves/Blazers game last night, the ESPN annoucer said the C's were trying to cut a Deal to bring KG to Boston. While highly doubtfull, there is speculation, so it can't just be dismissed.



imagine if we could get KG without giving up pierce???...im sure 3 first rounders and Al and maybe others could sweeten the pot for minny


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I would give my left leg to get Garnett and Pierce on the same team. Imagine the scoring that would take place. And the rebounding....ohhhhhh, I forgot about that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> I would give my left leg to get Garnett and Pierce on the same team. Imagine the scoring that would take place. And the rebounding....ohhhhhh, I forgot about that.


I wouldn't give my left leg or my left nut - but that would be very very nice. Garnett in the East with Pierce? Sweeeeet.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

For Garnett and Pierce on the same team, I would definatly give one of my nuts.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> For Garnett and Pierce on the same team, I would definatly give one of my nuts.


 :shy: :lucky:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> For Garnett and Pierce on the same team, I would definatly give one of my nuts.




i agree...i would definitely give up one of your nuts too :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i agree...i would definitely give up one of your nuts too :biggrin:


:rofl:

But yeah, KG here is a dream, Pierce and KG here is a wet dream, impossible and would never happen. There's no way they'll take on Raef's contract, and we can't just trade "Al and 3 picks for him" becuase the salaries are a little off.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> :rofl:
> 
> But yeah, KG here is a dream, Pierce and KG here is a wet dream, impossible and would never happen. There's no way they'll take on Raef's contract, and we can't just trade "Al and 3 picks for him" becuase the salaries are a little off.



yea i knew theyd have to take raef but i figured it would be realistic if it was raef, al, GG and 3 or 4 first rounders or some sort of mix like that


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd trade everyone on the Celtics (except Pierce), all our draft picks, and both of my nuts to have Garnett teamed with Pierce. :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

ZWW said:


> I'd trade everyone on the Celtics (except Pierce), all our draft picks, and both of my nuts to have Garnett teamed with Pierce. :biggrin:


Well, I can't top that. Theres only one thing left down there after both of em', and I wouldn't give that up no way...


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

ZWW said:


> I'd trade everyone on the Celtics (except Pierce), all our draft picks, and both of my nuts to have Garnett teamed with Pierce. :biggrin:


Damn, you guys must not get much action if you're willing to give up your nuts so easily. I'm a huge C's fan and would love to see KG in green, but I ain't givin up the jewels for anyone!!! If you told me I could have Bird, Havlicheck, Cousy, Russell, and Cowans all in their prime I wouldn't part with even one of mine. Sorry, but I've got my priorities :biggrin:


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Damn, you guys must not get much action if you're willing to give up your nuts so easily. I'm a huge C's fan and would love to see KG in green, but I ain't givin up the jewels for anyone!!! If you told me I could have Bird, Havlicheck, Cousy, Russell, and Cowans all in their prime I wouldn't part with even one of mine. Sorry, but I've got my priorities :biggrin:


...............not just one? :wink: 

For those five guys in their prime......yikes, I'd let someone use one of my jewels as a ping-pong ball for the official matches........I just couldn't pass up Bird, Russell and the Cous in a lineup.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Damn, you guys must not get much action if you're willing to give up your nuts so easily. I'm a huge C's fan and would love to see KG in green, but I ain't givin up the jewels for anyone!!! If you told me I could have Bird, Havlicheck, Cousy, Russell, and Cowans all in their prime I wouldn't part with even one of mine. Sorry, but I've got my priorities :biggrin:


I love the C's more than I love *****.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Well, I can't top that. Theres only one thing left down there after both of em', and I wouldn't give that up no way...


:rofl:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Even if I give up two of my nuts, I'd still have a few left

(Kidding, but I had to put that in there)


----------

